
Epic Games vs. Apple – the legal issues - nabla9
https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2020-09-02-epic-games-versus-apple-the-legal-issues
======
nabla9
This is first good analysis of Epic vs. Apple, worth reading what they are
actually fighting about.

